
I trained an AI to tell jokes using deep learning and open sourced all the code - enzoampil
https://towardsdatascience.com/can-a-robot-make-you-laugh-teaching-an-ai-to-tell-jokes-815f1e1e689c?source=friends_link&sk=342342be4cbf0064f8f0e7cb7ec0b6bc
======
ksaj

        How many clowns fit in a Tesla? Just one.
    

That was pretty funny. I think I'm going to use it.

Maybe from the Yo Mamma jokes it was trained on, Tito is probably NSFW since
some people would most definitely get offended by the more colourful
responses.

